# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Λάμπες για νεοσσούς

## kz8

σιγουρα καποιοι απο εσας εχουνε μεγαλωσει νεοσσους επειδη δεν ταιζαν οι γονεις κτλ.

γνωριζετε για να κρατηθουνε ζεστοι οι νεοσσοι εαν οι κοινες λαμπες σε ενα πορτατιφ ειναι αποδεκτες?σε μια αποσταση 15-20 εκ απο τους νεοσσους.αν οχι τι χρησιμοποιειτε?
ευχαριστω

----------


## kz8

http://download.p4c.philips.com/file...01_pss_ell.pdf

βρηκα αυτη...κανει?

----------


## jk21

δεν εχω μεγαλωσει ποτε νεοσσους με λαμπα αλλα ειτε οι πυρακτωσεως ειτε αυτες των υπερυθρων που εκπεμπουν φως ,μαλλον οταν πρεπει να κοιμουνται θα δημιουργουν προβλημα .σε εσχατη αναγκη αν σου συνεβαινε κατι ξαφνικο και εβρισκες μονο αυτες ναι ,αλλα νομιζω οτι καλα ειναι να παρεις κεραμικες θερμαντικες



ισχυ δεν γνωριζω

----------


## panos70

Οι πυρακτοσεως εκπεμπουν πολυ φως και θα στρεσαρουν τα νεογνα καλυτερα οχι,εγω καποια στιγμη το εκανα αλλα το καλυπτα με αλουμηνοχαρτο,για να μην εχουν πολυ φως ,αλλα δεν ξερεις ποτε καιγεται γιατι δεν φαινεται ,το εβαζα συγκεκριμενα κατω απο τη φωλια σε αποσταση 10 ποντων και η λαμπα πανω σε πετρα γιατι εκαιγε πολυ, εβαλα μια 25w γιατι δεν καιγεται ευκολα λογο της χαμηλης καταναλωσεις,να σημειωσω οτι η φωλια ηταν εξωτερικη

----------


## kz8

πανο την λαμπα στην αποσταση που την εχουμε  η θερμοκρασια ειναι 30-32 βαθμους.επειδη η λαμπα θα ειναι σχεδον ολη  την ημερα ανοιχτη δεν υπαρχει φοβος οτι η θερμοκρασια θα ανεβαινει  συνεχως?τι θερμοκρασια πρεπει να εχουμε?καπου ειδα 29-35.θα της βαλουμε κ  αλουμινοχαρτο κ θα την εχουμε απο πανω τους...μη τα καψω φοβαμαι.ειναι 25 w πυρακτωσεως  κ το αλουμινοχαρτο κανει καλη δουλεια

----------


## jk21

μην κανεις τιποτα αν δεν το δοκιμασεις χωρις πουλια αλλα με θερμομετρο που θα μενεις εκει ολη μερα και θα το παρατηρεις .καλα ειναι να εχεις και υγρομετρο

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ισως κανει για την δουλεια που το θες μια θερμαντικη πλακα για ερπετα...σιγουρα δνε θα τα καψει και δεν βγαζει θερμοτητα...αλλα δεν ξερω αν οι θερμοκρασιες που μπορει να φτασει ειναι αυτες που θελουμε

----------


## panos70

φυσικα η λαμπα κανει καλη δουλεια αλλα την αποσταση θα τη ρυθμισεις εσυ με θερμομετρο  και θα τη στερεωσεις καλα μην πεσει επανω στα πουλια και τα καψει,εαν ειναι εξωτερικη η φωλια βαλτην απο κατω θα τη ζεστενει και τα πουλακια θα ειναι μια χαρα,γιατι σωνη και καλα να τη βαλεις απο επανω τους;

----------


## kz8

απο κατω την εβαλα τελικα.απο πανω δεν επιανε η θερμοκρασια που θελαμε.

----------


## panos70

Κι εγω Κατερινα μια φορα που το εκανα απο κατω μια χαρα με βολεψε....την αποσταση απο τη φωλια δες και ρυθμισε την εσυ να ειναι λιγο χλιαροζεστη,μη σκασουν τα μικρα κιολας

----------


## kz8

η θερμοκρασια φτανει μεχρι 30-33.ειναι καλα?η να την χαμηλωσω?

----------

